# Send to Kindle app not working on Fire?



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

Anyone else have issues with the Send to Kindle app? When using my Fire, it locks the entire computer up for a few minutes, then pops back up. I send the doc after that, and it doesn't go through. I have to send the doc at least twice to get it over. I don't have the same issue when trying to send to my other Kindles, just the Fire HD.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not sure I understand the question.

The Send to Kindle app doesn't go ON the fire . . . it goes on your computer, so you can send personal documents directly to any of your kindles and they'll be archived as well.  I've never had a problem with the app on the computer, though sometimes I go to use it and it lets me know there's an update and do I want to get that before proceeding.

There's also a Send to Kindle plug in that works with a couple of browsers -- chrome and firefox I'm sure; possibly IE -- but there's no need for them on the Fires.  In the Silk browser I think there's a reading mode that might let you save an article; I've not tried it.  And there are no other browsers in the Amazon App store that are compatible with the Fire.  You can find them via 1Mobile but I've no idea if the StK plug ins will work on the mobile versions of the browser.

I have been completely successful using the app for PC to send documents to any of my kindles and in using the plug in for Firefox to send web articles as well.  I usually send them to my PW'13, but they become available on my Fires as well.

Might be a registration issue?  Maybe de-register it and then re-register it.  Or -- less extreme --  try toggling the wireless off and on.  Sometimes that works to clear the pipe, so to speak.  Option 2: forget and then re-enter your wireless log in credentials. Option 3: do a restart -- press and hold the button until it reboots. (Be sure it's got a pretty full charge.)


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

Sorry, that was a terrible explanation on my part. 
Yes, the app is on my PC, but it freezes whever I try to send to my Fire.
I didn't even think of that, I will try derigstering & reregistering. Ty!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmm.

I've never had that happen. So can't say what the problem might be.

If de- and re-registering the Fire doesn't fix it, it might make sense to re-install the StK app on your PC as well -- making sure your Amazon credentials are entered properly.

Kinda goes without saying: your Fire _is_ registered to the same Amazon account as the StK app, yes? (Just checking -- weirder things have happened.  )


----------

